# Heterometrus swammerdami



## port513 (Feb 19, 2005)

Is there any distributor that can ship this species to Sweden?


----------



## G. Carnell (Feb 19, 2005)

Hi,
i dont think there are any distributors of this species
me and another person on AB, will be breeding them shortly
(I have 2 gravid females)
but whether everything goes well is another matter

also these grow slowly; so you might have to wait a while longer unless someone else is selling them (if so please tell me )


----------



## port513 (Feb 20, 2005)

Why is this species so rare?


----------



## G. Carnell (Feb 20, 2005)

its not really rare, just people who buy it dont go on the internet (rarely do)
so lots of people may have them, just you dont know where these people are!


----------



## port513 (Feb 20, 2005)

But no dealer around here have them or know where to get them.


----------



## Crotalus (Feb 20, 2005)

Its a hard to obtain species, I only know a few of them in Sweden.

/Lelle


----------



## port513 (Feb 20, 2005)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Its a hard to obtain species, I only know a few of them in Sweden.
> 
> /Lelle


I have understand that, is there anyone who breed this species?


----------



## Crotalus (Feb 20, 2005)

There was some scorplings for sale on a german board a while back, but I dont know the validity of the ID. Might have been some other H. sp.

/Lelle


----------



## fusion121 (Feb 20, 2005)

I saw an advert for this species soemwhere recently, can't remember where  , and wrote down the email address of the seller, no idea if they are still available but if you send me a PM I can give it to you.


----------



## Ythier (Feb 20, 2005)

Peter Grabowitz, but all is sold now


----------



## fusion121 (Feb 20, 2005)

The name was Andreas Jonas, but apparently they are all sold out too.


----------

